# An official Nintendo-developed GBA emulator for the Nintendo Switch has reportedly been leaked



## ChoChoCup (Apr 18, 2022)

NICE


----------



## djpannda (Apr 18, 2022)

ok I might buy the Nintendo online + for GBA


----------



## SDA (Apr 18, 2022)

Apparently this is what Nintendo uses for the Nintendo Switch online releases, an officially-developed emulator.
Let's see if Game Boy Advance titles will ever be released there.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Apr 18, 2022)

Watch Nintendo expect you pay the “+” tier for GB, GBC and GBA shit


----------



## gamesquest1 (Apr 18, 2022)

is that EZFlash flashcard image built in, if so thats pretty funny or has someone just loaded a random image into the emulator for testing it


----------



## Dominator211 (Apr 18, 2022)

Cue up those Hoenn Trumpets.


----------



## MRJPGames (Apr 18, 2022)

The linked video no longer exists. It seems like RatgorlHunter either deleted their account, or it was taken down??

EDIT: http://web.archive.org/web/20220418194605/https://twitter.com/RatgorlHunter/
The videos of course don't work, BUT still intresting immages. Also seems like the account was made just to post about this leak 

EDIT EDIT: For anyone intrested, quick, and knowledgable: 50217865


----------



## MikaDubbz (Apr 18, 2022)

I'm baffled that it would have an image of the ez-flash cartridge.  I mean I imagine it's all for internal testing purposes, as the feature to export saves for use in a flashcard would never be something they'd encourage their users to do, but I imagine it would be a helpful tool for testing how things hold up with the emulator they had developed.  Still it's just crazy that ez-flash is there like it's no big deal, but I imagine it probably is one of the easiest ways to test how gba roms would hold up on real hardware.


----------



## AkitoUF (Apr 18, 2022)

So glad I got my Switch hacked.


----------



## Mikemk (Apr 18, 2022)

Wonder if they'll come up with a GameBoy controller, and what it'll look like.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Apr 18, 2022)

Hmm, that part about the rom patches seem interesting. "Palette Re-tuning"?


----------



## MRJPGames (Apr 18, 2022)

MikaDubbz said:


> I'm baffled that it would have an image of the ez-flash cartridge.  I mean I imagine it's all for internal testing purposes, as the feature to export saves for use in a flashcard would never be something they'd encourage their users to do, but I imagine it would be a helpful tool for testing how things hold up with the emulator they had developed.  Still it's just crazy that ez-flash is there like it's no big deal, but I imagine it probably is one of the easiest ways to test how gba roms would hold up on real hardware.


I mean we're talking about the Nintendo that allowed Wii owners to buy a NES rom(s?) that had a homebrew/emulator header in it.


----------



## Viorlu (Apr 18, 2022)

the N64 Emulator will be skipped. But the gb/gba emulator will not. But pleas keep the price at 50 euro a year.


----------



## Mikemk (Apr 18, 2022)

gamesquest1 said:


> is that EZFlash flashcard image built in, if so thats pretty funny or has someone just loaded a random image into the emulator for testing it


Not seeing this anywhere in the post.


MRJPGames said:


> I mean we're talking about the Nintendo that allowed Wii owners to buy a NES rom(s?) that had a homebrew/emulator header in it.


They have plausible deniability though.  Including an EZ Flash ROM is actually copyright infringement (piracy).


----------



## MikaDubbz (Apr 18, 2022)

I wonder what they'll do for a dedicated virtual console controller like the other 4 services have seen.  This is my prediction:





I imagine it probably will be something similar, shaped exactly like the GBA, but naturally without a screen.  Probably my most outlandish claim would be a built in accelerometer, I could see that not being included, but there were a handful of great GBC and GBA games that utilized gyro, so it certainly would have merit.


----------



## Mikemk (Apr 18, 2022)

There's already a released N64 emulator, where have you been since October?

EDIT: This was supposed to quote a few posts above


----------



## Flame (Apr 18, 2022)

time to dust off the switch...


----------



## MikaDubbz (Apr 18, 2022)

Mikemk said:


> There's already a released N64 emulator, where have you been since October?
> 
> EDIT: This was supposed to quote a few posts above


If I'm reading it right, they're saying that they have no interest in paying for the expanded Switch online service for N64 games, and as such haven't upgraded since the N64 was added, but a GBA service will be enough to get them to make the upgrade.  I don't think they were trying to say that Nintendo straight up skipped N64 for the Switch, when that obviously isn't true.


----------



## K3N1 (Apr 18, 2022)

Maybe powkiddy can make good devices now


----------



## naddel81 (Apr 18, 2022)

we already have mBGA. what more can this do?


----------



## MikaDubbz (Apr 18, 2022)

I imagine this is where the Nintendo system services end with Switch Online though.  As much as I'd love to see a GameCube service, I really don't believe that will ever be on the table, likewise for Wii.  And then DS, 3DS, and Wii U just couldn't be faithfully recreated on the system to meet Nintendo's standards (unless maybe they released a second screen controller for the Switch just for such a thing, but yeah I don't see that happening either.)

So I wonder if anything else could happen for the Switch Online service.  I mean I'd love to see TurboGrafx-16, but that would almost certainly require another increase to Online subscription price which I know no one would be in favor of.  But maybe some other Sega platforms could join like Master System or Game Gear, and maybe Saturn.


----------



## Mikemk (Apr 18, 2022)

naddel81 said:


> we already have mBGA. what more can this do?


Run on unmodified switches and without piracy/original cartridges


----------



## CeeDee (Apr 18, 2022)

MikaDubbz said:


> I wonder what they'll do for a dedicated virtual console controller like the other 4 services have seen.  This is my prediction:
> 
> View attachment 306694
> 
> I imagine it probably will be something similar, shaped exactly like the GBA, but naturally without a screen.  Probably my most outlandish claim would be a built in accelerometer, I could see that not being included, but there were a handful of great GBC and GBA games that utilized gyro, so it certainly would have merit.


man if they'd charge $50+ for a GBA slab I'd rather them just let NSO members buy a Game Boy Advance Classic Edition or something


----------



## MikaDubbz (Apr 18, 2022)

CeeDee said:


> man if they'd charge $50+ for a GBA slab I'd rather them just let NSO members buy a Game Boy Advance Classic Edition or something


I mean they charge $50 for the N64 controller, and that thing sells out immediately.  The thing isn't meant to be a replacement for an actual GBA, it would just be another controller designed exactly like the original, but wireless, just like all the other VC controllers they've given us so far, meant specifically for the system service it was designed after, but usable for other games on the Switch as well, if the amount of buttons allows for it.


----------



## sley (Apr 18, 2022)

Online play will be very cool on GBA, I just hope that they include some filters because that low resolution screen on a TV simply doesn't look good. I bet GB and GBA will be split between the expansion and normal service.


----------



## CeeDee (Apr 18, 2022)

MikaDubbz said:


> I mean they charge $50 for the N64 controller, and that thing sells out immediately.  The thing isn't meant to be a replacement for an actual GBA, it would just be another controller designed exactly like the original, but wireless, just like all the other VC controllers they've given us so far, meant specifically for the system service it was designed after, but usable for other games on the Switch as well, if the amount of buttons allows for it.


I'd believe they'd do something like that, I just think it'd be dumb


----------



## Mikemk (Apr 18, 2022)

MikaDubbz said:


> I mean they charge $50 for the N64 controller, and that thing sells out immediately.


Well, you can use it for PC emulators, so it's a great choice of controller even without being subscribed to NSO.


CeeDee said:


> I'd believe they'd do something like that, I just think it'd be dumb


hopefully it would feature a screen the Switch streams gameplay to like the Wii U gamepad.


----------



## MRJPGames (Apr 18, 2022)

Seems to be for DEV consoles only. Cannot install it onto retail hardware/emulator because "Invalid NCA magic", anyone know of a way to get this to work on retail hardware.

I mean it is just an emulator so it's not actually useful as the open source ones are likely better anyways, but still would be fun to poke around in the development version.


----------



## zebrone (Apr 18, 2022)

Noo I want an nds/3ds emulator!!


----------



## Xzi (Apr 18, 2022)

Hilarious but ultimately meaningless, given that Nintendo's official emulators rarely live up to established ones.  And the biggest flaw still remains: you can't keep these games on your Switch permanently without hacking it.


----------



## MikaDubbz (Apr 18, 2022)

Mikemk said:


> Well, you can use it for PC emulators, so it's a great choice of controller even without being subscribed to NSO.
> 
> *hopefully it would feature a screen the Switch streams gameplay to like the Wii U gamepad.*


That seem so redundant.  If you want to play the GBA games portably, just play the Switch in handheld mode, sure you wouldn't retain the exact GBA form factor, but that's remains true for any of the system services once you play in handheld mode.  Plus building a screen into the controller, would needlessly add to the price of the controller.


----------



## Glyptofane (Apr 18, 2022)

I'm not really in a position to go along with any more of these wasteful, temporary endeavors.


----------



## Deleted member 323844 (Apr 18, 2022)

Xzi said:


> Hilarious but ultimately meaningless, given that Nintendo's official emulators rarely live up to established ones.  And the biggest flaw still remains: you can't keep these games on your Switch permanently without hacking it.


I recall when Ensata was leaked by an scene group. It only emulated one game, GoldenEye: Rogue Agent. But, to be fair, it was an SDK emulator, so it was expected.


----------



## Marc_LFD (Apr 18, 2022)

Probably an excuse to increase the price even more.


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 18, 2022)

Interesting, wonder if M2 is involved like they did the Wii U GBA emulator.


----------



## Milenko (Apr 18, 2022)

AkitoUF said:


> So glad I got my Switch hacked.



Why? We've had emulators on Switch for years


----------



## Bánh Mì (Apr 18, 2022)

MRJPGames said:


> Seems to be for DEV consoles only. Cannot install it onto retail hardware/emulator because "Invalid NCA magic", anyone know of a way to get this to work on retail hardware.
> 
> I mean it is just an emulator so it's not actually useful as the open source ones are likely better anyways, but still would be fun to poke around in the development version.


same. have no idea how to install those files.


----------



## XDel (Apr 18, 2022)

I hope they release a classic GBA looking controller with motion controls built in for the few games that supported it.


----------



## RatherSimple (Apr 18, 2022)

I’m sure any other open source emulator works better than Nintendo one.


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 19, 2022)

RatherSimple said:


> I’m sure any other open source emulator works better than Nintendo one.



IDK, the one on Wii U was actually pretty solid, maybe because Nintendo didn't do it in-house, but hired M2 to do it and their emulators are top tier.


----------



## raxadian (Apr 19, 2022)

My guess is either compilations or more for that stupid expansion pack thingie.


----------



## Milenko (Apr 19, 2022)

RatherSimple said:


> I’m sure any other open source emulator works better than Nintendo one.


It isn't like GB/GBA is hard to emulate  anyway


----------



## jurai (Apr 19, 2022)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Hmm, that part about the rom patches seem interesting. "Palette Re-tuning"?



Original gba games had their palettes brightened cuz of no backlight


----------



## nWo (Apr 19, 2022)

Neat. I am a big fan of the GBA games. Hope this comes out sooner rather than later.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Apr 19, 2022)

jurai said:


> Original gba games had their palettes brightened cuz of no backlight


Okay, so what does the patch do? Make stuff less bright like gameboy player or something?


----------



## SuperrSonic (Apr 19, 2022)

Milenko said:


> It isn't like GB/GBA is hard to emulate  anyway


Apparently, M2 had a hard time with Mario Advance 2. vid src. 
(Every time a path is drawn when a level is finished, a black square is shown several times--NooDS has this bug too last time I tried it, but not mGBA or VBA-M.)


----------



## Goku1992A (Apr 19, 2022)

We should have been had this…. I hope they put this on the $20 a year plan.

Although I have a hacked switch , and a vita it would be nice to get this feature


----------



## scoobydude51 (Apr 19, 2022)

the_randomizer said:


> Interesting, wonder if M2 is involved like they did the Wii U GBA emulator.


nope. it’s by NERD again. just like the other NSO emulators


----------



## ChuckieFailure (Apr 19, 2022)

There is a firmware 14.1.1 update for the Switch. So......Yeah they know!


----------



## CeeDee (Apr 19, 2022)

ChuckieFailure said:


> There is a firmware 14.1.1 update for the Switch. So......Yeah they know!


how does a firmware update to the system (which usually come out on Mondays around 5-6 PST) have anything to do with this leak, it's not like it's anything that'd be affected by a firmware change


----------



## Moon164 (Apr 19, 2022)

Dominator211 said:


> Cue up those Hoenn Trumpets.



I honestly don't think the Pokémon Company will make any Pokémon games available on Switch Online, we already have to pay for Pokémon Home which could very well be included in the Switch Online subscription, imagine the GB/GBC/GBA games...

I remember that 3DS Gen 1 and 2 Pokémon games cost more than other Virtual Console games, but the price was justifiable because of Pokémon Bank/Home, Multiplayer support and some ROM adjustments they made (like changes to some sprites and the Surfing Pikachu event in Pokémon Yellow and Pokeball GS in Pokémon Crystal)


----------



## pokota (Apr 19, 2022)

my question is, how many iterations of VC is it going to take before Nintendo lets us remap the controls without remapping the entire sytsem?


----------



## Nincompoopdo (Apr 19, 2022)

We will all be playing the GBA Advance Wars on the Switch before the Switch version is released.


----------



## CeeDee (Apr 19, 2022)

pokota said:


> my question is, how many iterations of VC is it going to take before Nintendo lets us remap the controls without remapping the entire sytsem?







One generation ago. It's actually a regression


----------



## church_foster (Apr 19, 2022)

If this is native, this could be use for gba speedruns


----------



## Something whatever (Apr 19, 2022)

Nintendo uses EZ-Flash cartridges in-house on emulation work

was Intelligent Systems busy?


----------



## Ajlr (Apr 19, 2022)

Noice.


----------



## Trash_Bandatcoot (Apr 19, 2022)

Tweet blew up. Oops.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Apr 19, 2022)

Huh. Nintendo themselves use EZFlash flashcarts? That's fucking funny. 
I guess official GBA dev hardware is hard to come by nowadays even for them.


----------



## Ssingledad7 (Apr 19, 2022)

Its 

Working


----------



## Ssingledad7 (Apr 19, 2022)

Its working


----------



## DarkAkuma (Apr 19, 2022)

Ssingledad7 said:


> Its working



Umm... to put those images in proper context... The first one is me just getting Sloop (GBA emu) installed on my hardware. The second image IS NOT SLOOP running. Its Hiyoko, the GB/GBC emulator.

I have been able to get Sloop to boot into the menu on my hardware, but that is all. All the games crash when you try to boot them right now.

I plan to look into it more tomorrow to see if I can get past that, but I have no idea if I will be able too.

I will warn not to expect much though. These emus are dev emus. Meaning, they are to be considered still in development. Unfinished. For example, while the GB emu runs well for the little I played... it doesn't seem to support sram or save states. The GBA emu is a bit further along, but its probably unfinished in other ways.

Anyway. I posted my observations for this entire leak over in this other thread.


----------



## ertaboy356b (Apr 19, 2022)

A GBA Looking switch lite confirmed. lol


----------



## ninjistix (Apr 19, 2022)

GOLDEN SUN LETS GOOOOOOO BOIIIII


----------



## HarveyHouston (Apr 19, 2022)

MikaDubbz said:


> I wonder what they'll do for a dedicated virtual console controller like the other 4 services have seen.  This is my prediction:
> 
> View attachment 306694
> 
> I imagine it probably will be something similar, shaped exactly like the GBA, but naturally without a screen.  Probably my most outlandish claim would be a built in accelerometer, I could see that not being included, but there were a handful of great GBC and GBA games that utilized gyro, so it certainly would have merit.


I think more like Game Boy Micro:



I believe it's not going to have a lot of frills like you described. If any controller is released for Game Boy games (which I doubt), it will be like the Game Boy Micro here. It will be registered as a Joy-Con, with no functional screen. It _might_ have accelerometer and rumble features, but again, I have my doubts that such a controller may even be released.


----------



## ital (Apr 19, 2022)

Threads like this are so amusing as fans expect N to fulfill their fantasies or actually deliver something that isn't representative of the bare bones "minimum effort, maximum cash extraction" ideology they're known for.

Withered thinking with lateral technology is what they'll serve up. And you'll like it.




​You know the rest...​


----------



## phreaksho (Apr 19, 2022)

They're finally gonna release Mother 3 to the general population


----------



## MikaDubbz (Apr 19, 2022)

HarvHouHacker said:


> I think more like Game Boy Micro:
> View attachment 306741
> I believe it's not going to have a lot of frills like you described. If any controller is released for Game Boy games (which I doubt), it will be like the Game Boy Micro here. It will be registered as a Joy-Con, with no functional screen. It _might_ have accelerometer and rumble features, but again, I have my doubts that such a controller may even be released.


While I agree it may not have all the frills (though they packed rumble in the N64 controller, so ya never know), I am certain that it would be shaped after the original GBA and not the micro though, I would put money on that.  They tend to go after the original model with these controllers. I would have much preferred that the NES Switch controllers were modeled after the later and more comfortable dogbone controllers, but they went with the original version, probably because the original models are so iconic.


----------



## Mikemk (Apr 19, 2022)

HarvHouHacker said:


> I think more like Game Boy Micro:
> 
> I believe it's not going to have a lot of frills like you described. If any controller is released for Game Boy games (which I doubt), it will be like the Game Boy Micro here. It will be registered as a Joy-Con, with no functional screen. It _might_ have accelerometer and rumble features, but again, I have my doubts that such a controller may even be released.


Hopefully they'll add support for using the NES Controllers for GBA games.  they have the same buttons after all, and the NES controllers even have shoulder buttons.


----------



## MikaDubbz (Apr 19, 2022)

Mikemk said:


> Hopefully they'll add support for using the NES Controllers for GBA games.  they have the same buttons after all, and the NES controllers even have shoulder buttons.


I imagine that should totally be possible.  SNES controllers will work great too, but with 2 extra buttons of course. Heck the N64 controller should be a totally viable option too if held at both far sides, though why one want that control scheme is beyond me lol.


----------



## MikaDubbz (Apr 19, 2022)

ital said:


> Threads like this are so amusing as fans expect N to fulfill their fantasies or actually deliver something that isn't representative of the bare bones "minimum effort, maximum cash extraction" ideology they're known for.
> 
> Withered thinking with lateral technology is what they'll serve up. And you'll like it.
> 
> ...


I feel like based off the other 4 retro services they've released thus far, we know exactly what we're in for and have tempered expectations appropriately. The most outlandish thing we're doing is speculating on the controller, but I feel we're still doing that within the boundaries of what can reasonably be expected based on the controllers they've released this far.


----------



## dh3lix-pooch (Apr 19, 2022)

Another 25bucks subscription incoming soon.


----------



## EndlessEyes (Apr 19, 2022)

MRJPGames said:


> I mean we're talking about the Nintendo that allowed Wii owners to buy a NES rom(s?) that had a homebrew/emulator header in it.


That's actually a misconception (That they downloaded ROMs to resell I mean). A developer of iNES was hired by Nintendo and helped develop the NES emulator used in Animal Crossing, which was likely why emulator headers were found not only in Animal Crossing NES ROMs but also the VC ones later on.


----------



## Drogy (Apr 19, 2022)

:Bogen:


----------



## Tac 21 (Apr 19, 2022)

man it's been a dream to play GBA games online officially.... we are getting so close to that.

there is unoffical methods but it reqiures SOO much work around no one ever does it.


this though.... man now it just needs to be REGULAR NSO and NOT expansion pass.


----------



## Gozaburo (Apr 19, 2022)

You better buy an EZ-Flash or an Everdrive instead of this overpriced loan transactions.


----------



## hug0-a7x (Apr 20, 2022)

Retroarch does :v


----------



## Ajlr (Apr 20, 2022)

There should be hope that this is good, right???


----------



## enpeaphor (May 1, 2022)

GBA on that OLED would look something special!


----------

